# Automator pour interrompre Airplay



## Lonsparks23 (24 Février 2015)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai une petite question.

J'aimerai savoir si avec Automator, il est possible de configurer un petit Applet qui fait que lorsque l'on branche un casque ou des écouteurs en jack, AirPlay se déconnecte automatiquement ?

J'ai souvent iTunes ouvert avec un canal AirPlay en cours branché sur une Zeppelin, mais le souci c'est que parfois la nuit j'ai bien envie d'écouter la musique avec mon casque , et j'appuie directement F8  (ou je passe par le centre de notifs) oubliant ma connexion AirPlay et je pense que ça doit pas trop plaire aux voisins car la musique se lance automatiquement sur l'enceinte...  

Je trouve ça un peu mal foutu car si iTunes n'est pas sur l'écran, impossible de savoir si AirPlay est connecté ou non.
Voilà voilà, si quelqu'u a des suggestions je suis preneur.
Merci !


----------



## pascalformac (24 Février 2015)

Autre angle
il existe des utilitaires pour ventlier Airplay sur plusieurs sorties differentes
par exemple Airfoil


----------

